# Some General Cage Questions



## heartmouse384 (9 mo ago)

Hello! I've never owned mice and am looking to get 3 mice in a DIY bin cage.
1. Are bin cages a good option for mice if you add lots of enrichment? 
2. Is aspen bedding good for mice? 
3. Is paper bedding ok for mice?
4. Do mice burrow?
5. How deep does the bedding have to be?
6. (not related) How often do you feed mice?
7. Saucers or wheels? Which size? 
8. Scatter feeding or food bowl?
9. Water bottle or water bowl?
10. In a bin cage, do you need ventilation on the sides and the top or just the top?

I'm sorry if some of these are a bit stupid, but I know nothing about mice and want to make sure mine get the best life.
Thanks!


----------



## Mark Babcock (8 mo ago)

heartmouse384 said:


> Hello! I've never owned mice and am looking to get 3 mice in a DIY bin cage.
> 1. Are bin cages a good option for mice if you add lots of enrichment?
> 2. Is aspen bedding good for mice?
> 3. Is paper bedding ok for mice?
> ...


I wish someone would reply as I have the same questions or similar.


----------

